# Worst fighter ever?



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Was just looking through sherdog and came across this guy

http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?FighterID=13050

Can anybody find someone with a worse record? 1-27 is pretty bad, wouldnt you just give up?


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Maybe he just loves fighting, although he's probably losing a lot of brain cells in the process.

Edit: I just saw most of his losses came by submission, so I guess he's safe lol.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd say he's the 2nd worst fighter. I mean, he did beat Cory Simpson so doesn't that make him better than him?


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

I remember seeing one guy whose record was 0-16 and he only made it out of the first round once (to lose in the second).


----------



## TICL (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?FighterID=12246

HHAHA I guess they didn't know his name.


----------



## ryano1985 (Jun 17, 2008)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> I remember seeing one guy whose record was 0-16 and he only made it out of the first round once (to lose in the second).


pretty sure i would hide in embarassment for the rest of my life, i cant imagine staying in that long


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

TICL said:


> http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?FighterID=12246
> 
> HHAHA I guess they didn't know his name.


haha i def laughed out loud on that one


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

mattandbenny said:


> Was just looking through sherdog and came across this guy
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?FighterID=13050
> 
> Can anybody find someone with a worse record? 1-27 is pretty bad, wouldnt you just give up?


How did he get subbed 21 times? He must hate jiu jitsu. lol. What a beast. :laugh:


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm predicting that the 1-27 guy is gonna fight Kimbo Slice soon. Kimbo will get a chance to show us his submition skils.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

70seven said:


> I'm predicting that the 1-27 guy is gonna fight Kimbo Slice soon. Kimbo will get a chance to show us his submition skils.


Hahahahaha, the sad thing is, it's probably true.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

mma17 said:


> How did he get subbed 21 times? :laugh:


he has 8 arms and 16 legs. i heard it from a reliable source. BTW the same source that told me Hermes Franca had taken up babysealclubbing......so....... true


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

You can find guys who have worst records than that but they are in boxing.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

MLS said:


> You can find guys who have worst records than that but they are in boxing.


Really? What's one of the worse boxing record look like?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Off the top of my head:

Donnie Penelton: 14 wins, 150 lost, 0 draws
Ken Bentley: 4 wins, 94 lost, 1 draw
Frankie Hines: 17 wins, 109 lost, 5 draws
James Holly: 5 wins,63 lost, 0 draws, (all of his loses were by KO 25 of which were in the first round)

There are more like that.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

MLS said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> Donnie Penelton: 14 wins, 150 lost, 0 draws
> Ken Bentley: 4 wins, 94 lost, 1 draw
> ...


Holy HELL those are incredible. How in the name of God can anyone keep doing that, especially when you get knocked out every time. If you have been knocked out 63 freaking times then you are either diving every time or suffering significant damage to your body. 

Why are people (trainers/promoters/family/friends) letting these people continue to fight? Well I know why promoters are, they're scumbags and they could care less but I'm surprised someone doesn't step in once their record gets to around 10-90 and do something.

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?FighterID=3252

this guys up there too


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

1-27 is still a beter record than anyone who has never set foot in a cage or ring. Fighters fight because they love it, win or lose.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im really surprised the state athletic commisions dont yank some of these guys's licenses for there own good.


----------

